# Eclipse - Jars



## bronks (12. Feb 2008)

Hi!

Kann mir bitte jemand von euch sagen, was die Ausrufezeichen in den Jars bedeuten?





Danke

Bronks


----------



## ARadauer (12. Feb 2008)

kann es sein, dass die jars untern den angegebenen verzeichnisen nicht vorhanden sind?


----------



## bronks (12. Feb 2008)

Doch, doch ... die Jars sind da und es funktioniert alles. Ich wundere mich nur über die Ausrufezeichen und konnte bis jetzt nicht herausfinden, auf was mich diese aufmerksam machen sollen.


----------

